# eBay buyers blacklist



## patnor1011 (Apr 15, 2013)

Well sellers cant protect against buyers who either try to cheat, seal or fire off bad feedback when they have a bad day in work.
Post ebay ID of buyers who rightfully deserve to get on every seller block list.
I will start with one who cant find gold in his bucket so he decided to blame me for it... :mrgreen: 

eBay ID: lambo326


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 15, 2013)

I do have about 40 already blocked for various reasons mainly feedback extortion or partial refund extortion and such. I do not exactly remember each and every case so I will not post their nicks here on forum but if you are selling and want to protect yourself shoot me pm I will mail you their names. I believe we need to protect ourselves somehow as eBay and paypal sided with buyers long time ago.


----------



## Palladium (Apr 15, 2013)

I got a list with quiet a few on it myself. I need your list to Pat. P.M. me a copy please.


----------



## necromancer (Apr 4, 2014)

i just started selling on ebay, maybe posting the list or each list will help newbies from getting burnt


----------

